# It's a shame there is no such thing as a male Poodle



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I feel your pain! Whenever we take Potsie to our daughter's and bf's house, they always tease that Potsie needs a Mohawk, dyed red, no less, to make him appear more manly. And this is from someone who has a male yorkie-poo, who wears clothes....:aetsch:


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> they always tease that Potsie needs a Mohawk, dyed red, no less, to make him appear more manly. :


Well, I can tell you, the red Mohawk isn't helping Ralph, lol!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I know what you mean. I have Jazz (male) in a retriever cut with a brown collar and leash. He is brown. I have Zoe (female) in a girlie cut with a purple leash and a pink collar and they still can't tell the difference.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't you know that's why we have doodles?? Poodles were about to die out, being all females, so one genius decided to mix them with males of other breeds! Thank goodness!! :aetsch:


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!!!!

And Glenn refers to Luce as him or he!!!!!!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Spike. 
'nuff said.

We feel your pain. 
Really.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

My dear friend always refers to Murphy as a girl. I laugh. I've given up on those who don't notice his man part lol!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington will forever be a girl lol. I am sure I don't help that either though, as I do like to put bows in his tk, but they are manish ones HA HA!!! 

Love to comment about Doodles! I almost fell out of my chair laughing... I even snorted!


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh i have the same problem... Charles...not a girls name... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

frankgrimes said:


> I'm constantly explaining that HE is a BOY, and I swear, some of them don't believe me and check his undercarriage for themselves :bird:


I totally don't understand how there can be confusion about not seeing if there are visible boy parts. It's one thing if the poodle has long hair and you can't see down there, but when they have a short cut and everything's all out in the open, how can there be any question?!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I've got the same problem, and since he is a toy -- that makes it even worse. Anything that cute and small must be a girl. 

The doodle comment cracked me up . ..


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

That's so weird because after I've spent so long looking at all the poodle photos on here I started to feel like the boys look like boys and the girls like girls! I thought maybe I was crazy that boy poodle faces look different but my 5 yr old was looking at poodle pics with me and kept correctly identifying males! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I hear ya! Even my kids want me to let his face hair grow all scruffy. So he will look more like a "boy" they say. But I LOVE his shaved face, big fro and fluffy ears. Everyone calls him the "Gay Dog". (Not that there is anything wrong with that)..... 


Well he is rather gay in his personality. Happy all the time and enjoying life. Bouncing and bouncing....so cute!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I've given up. I was pretty happy when people stopped calling him a doodle. I have encouraged Hib to be who he wants...the nail polish and questionable collars probably don't help. Haha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

For some reason, I have no idea why, nobody has mistaken Jazz (male) for a girl. Even when he was a baby and even though he has the most froo froo hair cut there is. People always mistake my whippet for a female and he has no hair hiding anything.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Don't you know that's why we have doodles?? Poodles were about to die out, being all females, so one genius decided to mix them with males of other breeds! Thank goodness!! :aetsch:


I LOVE this!!! It answers SO MANY questions!! Lmao!!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

yes rusty and Lola are both girls lol... Funny thing is once I tell people that Rusty is male Lola is female...They want to insist that Rusty is the female and Lola is the male...i guess because Rusty is smaller and light-colored and Lola is black and several inches taller who knows... But he looks like such a boy to me and she is so girlie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought all dogs were girls.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol its funny cuz Shelton (white spoo) is always thought to be a girl when we go out but nova (bw parti spoo) a boy! And she's in a miami!!! 

Its really frustrating. Nova is so pretty and cute and makes me so angry whenenver they think she's a boy  sheltons pretty effeminate so I understand getting him mixed up LOL 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

And......that's why Murphy wears a pimp hat. :yo:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha Ha!!! too funny about the pimp hat...I painted Chanter's toenails at Christmas but man, he still looked like a boy but only to me, I guess!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lea said:


> My dear friend always refers to Murphy as a girl. I laugh. I've given up on those who don't notice his man part lol!


Man part? I thought that was some weird tumor?!?

Rebecca


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Now I've often thought that folks on our small island are a bit... well... backward? Interbred? Worldly challenged? Naïve?? And now you guys have proved it for me!!!

Pippin is always getting called "he"!!!! Drives me nuts! She's cute, girly, and wears a red collar and lead and still gets called "he" - often even when I've said "she"!!!! We even got it when she had a PINK collar.... D'oh!!!

Maybe they just think that big bruisers like me and hubby would have a boy... LOL!

So if you want your guys to be recognised as guys - COME VISIT!! 

All the male poodles are living on a 32 x 12 mile island in the middle of the Irish Sea!!!!!!!

Manxcat


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

LOL, literally -- thanks!


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Now I've often thought that folks on our small island are a bit... well... backward? Interbred? Worldly challenged? Naïve?? And now you guys have proved it for me!!!
> 
> Pippin is always getting called "he"!!!! Drives me nuts! She's cute, girly, and wears a red collar and lead and still gets called "he" - often even when I've said "she"!!!! We even got it when she had a PINK collar.... D'oh!!!
> 
> ...


LOL! She is beautiful. IMHO, however, I think that a red collar/lead is gender neutral. We alternate between red and hunter green for our male.

Oh, and Frank-I know how it is. Since my standard is 15 years old I have 15 years experience of people thinking he is a girl. Even if he is in a retriever cut! Even when he wasn't neutered and you could clearly see everything! :dontknow:


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

That awkward moment when ppl still think your male spoo is a girl even after you tell them that "HIS name is SHELTON."


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a neighbour for whom all dogs are he and all cats are she. She has had female dogs for the last 70+ years, but it doesn't seem to have made any difference - hers can be female, by default all other dogs are male, and after 10 years she still refers to Pippin cat as "she". It raises interesting questions about where the babies come from...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny has ALWAYS been a she, but I guess I should expect it with a fluffy light colored poodle, right? I feel like getting a collar that says, "Male and Proud of It!" Funny.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL Lea! Love the pimp hat!

My son's dog (mine too. She lived with me for a year while he was out of state) I love that dog. She spends a lot of time here. Anyhow, she's a pit bull mix, we're sure. She is not quite as muscly. She has a beautiful head and face...black muzzle, thick, black eye liner that she applies beautifully every time. I think she looks like a girl but EVERYBODY who meets her thinks she's a boy. She does lift her leg a lot of the time to mark. She's bigger on marking territory than any boy I ever had. lol. She is very athletic and a speedy runner. But good grief. Can't they see underneath? Nope, no danglies. And that eye make-up....ALL girl. :amen:


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ugh... I have the opposite problem with Ponki. Everyone always thinks she is a boy, even though she has a pink collar and leash. I've just stopped caring... if they call her a boy I just say yes and move along.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*My boy Bob*

My boy Bob may not be the most beautiful poodle on the planet, but no one has ever thought that he was a girl-dog. All boy!

The first picture is Bob and Sophie. Can you tell which is which is the boy-dog? The last two are two boy poodles. Bob is the one that looks like a boy. The other one was nick-named Foofoo by a non-poodle-loving friend who was offended that this prissy dog had the same name as his very masculine cat who went outside and killed birds and rodents. :stupid: LOL

Fun thread!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Great thread. Everyone calls Panda a girl. I thought it must be the t&c clip. Interesting to know Ralph gets the same treatment in his macho Mohawk! 

Peppersb, you've got some funny pics there! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Well Ralph is sleeping easier now that he knows other poodles are suffering the same prejudice, lol.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I just don't understand people... When I see someones dog I normally take a glance under the hood before saying s/he is gorgeous... Do most people not?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

It really doesn't matter to me.

All yorkie look female to me too till one day I encounter one marking a tree and thought wow that's a male yorkie.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I just don't understand people... When I see someones dog I normally take a glance under the hood before saying s/he is gorgeous... Do most people not?


Can be a long way down to sneak a peek on a tpoo... especially if they're a bit fluffy!! Big dogs, not such a problem!

I generally just say "and who's this then?" and hope to goodness it's a gender-indicative name!! Though I guess I failed that one with "Pippin" somewhat...

No doubt about "Ralph" really though - unless you had a really perverse sense of humour (like my pal with black cat called Ginger).


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I took Murphy's Pimp hat off for 1 minute, (lol) 

Door bell rings and a friend of one if my boys comes by. Here's what he says 
" oh SHE got HER haircut?" I said, it's a boy and yes HE did. Lol. The boy says "oh, she's cute." ( with that much enthusiasm) lol! 

Jeez, I don't mistake HIM for a girl! Lol! 
:aetsch:


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

My little guy has been neutered. My dh says he is "gender non-specific"...


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL I always have almost the opposite problem, people talking about my Angel as if she is a boy.  I think that you may just be running in to folks that always see girls, and I am running into folks that always see boys. 

I just learned to take it in stride. Of course when I had her hot pink, there were folks that said, I hope that your dog is a girl! lol


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

PammiPoodle said:


> Don't you know that's why we have doodles?? Poodles were about to die out, being all females, so one genius decided to mix them with males of other breeds! Thank goodness!! :aetsch:


LMAO, almost died laughing at this comment - especially since my poor Halona was a cash cow that was "worthless" for not having enough Goldendoodle puppies in a litter ;(. So sad - but they'll be no more puppies for her!

I have to laugh because my Golden everyone assumes is a boy HAHAHA. Even though she has a pink collar and leash, and a lavender service dog vest. Go figure! HAHAHA People are just plain stupid! I even often have bows in my Goldens ears - clearly she's a boy! HAHAHA


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Wry grin don't feel bad .my petite and very feminine Jazzy is frequently called a boy... One reason I changed from a blue vest to her current bright yellow.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

you know what i think is funny. all the poodles i ever did mustaches to were girls... which in my mind thats a boy dog thing lol.


edit my mpoo is noticeable a girl tho with bows and nail polish.


----------

